# Steering issues 2017 Craftsman Garden Tractor 917.204090



## JMachen (Jun 22, 2020)

So I realize these aren't made as well as the older tractors but its what I have. The steering has the turn tight setup. I find when taking tight corners even at low speed the front wheel will stick sideways and just dig into the ground. I just had a wheel fail on it and need to fix the steering for good.













It has maybe 90 hours on it but is out of warranty. I have replaced the wheel bushings and regreased everything trying to reduce the play in the front end. The adjustment for toe is all the way at the end of the range and the wheels still face apart a bit. I'm thinking maybe one of the links is just slightly bent.

Every part has play, each linkage, the triangle links as well. I'm not sure how to tell how much play is acceptable if any. On a car, no play would be acceptable.

So do I spend the money replacing the original parts with Husqvarna branded parts, if that even makes a difference, or is there any reference to remove the turn tight parts and go back to the standard 18" turn radius of previous models?

I haven't had much luck asking for help from Sears Parts or Husqvarna. The closest Husqvarna shop is about an hour away.

Below are parts that all seem to have excess slop in them.

Thanks, 

Original parts
Lawn tractor axle weldment
Part #583512701
This part replaces #436870

Lawn tractor spindle
Part #583512801
This part replaces #436873

Lawn tractor spindle
Part #583512901
This part replaces #436874

Lawn tractor sector gear plate
Part #583551401
This part replaces #440770

Lawn tractor drag link, left
Part #583513301
This part replaces #436884

Lawn mower drag link, right
Part #597069902
This part replaces #436885

Lawn tractor tie rod
Part #597069702
This part replaces #436887

Lawn tractor pivot bolt
Part #532442147
This part replaces #442147

Lawn tractor pivot plate, right
Part #583561101
This part replaces #441873

Lawn tractor pivot plate, left
Part #583561001
This part replaces #441872


----------



## JMachen (Jun 22, 2020)

Updating on progress on this.

Replaced both right and left drag links and tie rods as well as changing wheel bushings out for bearings all by a company called HD Switch found on amazon. Parts seem decent and reduced play a bit but still having the issue with excess steering play and toe-out.

When the front end is lifted the wheels can rotate in/out with quite a bit of play. This ends up from a straight alignment to the wheels pointing out. The pivot plates and sector gear plate both have play as well. I don't see any excess wear on those parts either. I guess I can throw more parts at it unless anyone has any advice to offer.

Also if anyone is familiar, would a Husqvarna garden tractor like TS354D from Lowes for $3699 handle my dozer blade and sleeve hitch attachments and be built to a better standard than the Craftsman? Should I be looking at other brands to replace it?


----------



## Rick Otradovec (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm having the same issue, did you ever fix yours?


----------



## JMachen (Jun 22, 2020)

Sort of. The issue with mine is that the steering sector gear plate is only held with a single bolt, allowing it to wobble a bit. The nut works loose and the issue gets much worse. The steering plate that it mounts to needs to be removed to properly tighten that nut, I have tried to do it on the tractor but it seems to work loose again.

The bolt is a shoulder bolt that when tight still allows movement of the sector gear. So my plan is when I get a chance is to remove the steering plate, and gear then possibly add a bushing or washers to take up the slack in that bolt if possible and add Loctite to the threads to prevent it from coming loose.


----------

